# Sonnen slap to the ears?



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

Was it on the ears or on the side the head? I would think that you could wreck somebodys ear drum with a slap to the ear like that. Is that legal? :confused02:


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Kosei Inoue said:


> Was it on the ears or on the side the head? I would think that you could wreck somebodys ear drum with a slap to the ear like that. Is that legal? :confused02:


Ya never saw that before, i tried that on myself a bit after he was doing it (lightly) - shizer, that will seriously going to F your hearing and equilibrium.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

it is legal and a very handy technique to annoy ur opponents because it does hurt them and then they will give up positions for you to pass.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Ya never saw that before, i tried that on myself a bit after he was doing it (lightly) - shizer, that will seriously going to F your hearing and equilibrium.


Haha
You never mess with a man's equilibrium... That's just not cool


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Royce use to do that all the time. So, Sonnen actually did a Royce Gracie move! Haha! That constitutes BJJ... kind of. What will his Republican chums think at this blatant display of queerness? He wont make the Masons behaving like that.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Striking the ears is legal. "Back of the head" is defined as anywhere behind the ears that you can't strike the ear at the same time. Those ear-slaps were perfectly legal but Anderson's ears were not really in any danger of being ruptured.

While a cuffed hand to the ear could do damage, with the gloves and handwraps on I don't think you could create the proper seal around the ear to cause the shift in air pressure.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jebber (Oct 11, 2008)

Slapping the ear was Keith Hackney's trademark.

way back in one of the first UFC's he dropped a huge sumo wrestler with a open hand to his ear.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

The UK people will know how bad it hurts, being Tango'd is no joke.


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> that will seriously going to F your hearing and equilibrium.





Budhisten said:


> Haha
> You never mess with a man's equilibrium... That's just not cool


I suppose Matt Hammill is safe then :thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Sonnen was trying to wear Silva's equilibrium out so he would be easier to knock out... Hammill's problem is that deaf people apparently have no equilibrium, which Tito will use to his advantage... In fact, deaf people are known to drop like flies when hailstones suddenly fall from the sky... It's a serious problem people


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

It's totally legal, but come on. All it does is hurt. The chances of seriously ruptuing someone's eardrum are so slim it's not worth using the technique when you could do something else, like punch them. As BWood said, the gloves make it even less likely.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Leben did the same thing to Akiyama, best move ever


----------

